# 1968 Chevy Pickup Truck



## timc

*HELP! I need a 1968 Chevy Pickup Truck Model Kit*

I'm looking for a '68 chevy pickup truck model. Anyone know where I might locate one?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## timc

The cheapest I've found is $159 and would like to find one cheaper.


----------



## superduty455

You could buy the AMT 1972 Chevy p.u. but you'd have to change the grille among other things. It is readily availible.
Your basic design is their.








Chris


----------



## timc

If I did that I might not be able to find the parts needed to make it a '68 model.
Good idea though.


----------



## jbgroby

Hi Tim,

The company you want to contact is: 

The Modelhaus ( it's spelled right)
5480 Traughber Road
Decatur, IL. 62521-8800
217-864-4402

Web site
www.modelhaus.com
email 
[email protected]

They have EVERYTHING you need to complete the conversion and are the only ones who make these type of items. I converted a 1960 Chevy truck to a 1960 GMC. They had the hood, tailgate. I sanded down the dask and modified to match my original real truck. Here is a link to see it.

http://community.webshots.com/user/jbgroby

:wave:


----------



## timc

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gray-headed Art

superduty455 said:


> You could buy the AMT 1972 Chevy p.u. but you'd have to change the grille among other things. It is readily availible.
> Your basic design is their.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Chris, 

A 1968 the 1972 will NOT make, not without major surgery, due to the considerable differences in the front end (Hood, forward ends of front quarter panels, grille, bumper, sheet metal panel between grille and bumper).

Art (who has all variants of the 68-72 Chevy pickup kits from both AMT and MPC)


----------



## timc

Art,
I sent you an email.

Do you have a 68 Chevy pickup?


----------



## Gray-headed Art

timc said:


> Art,
> I sent you an email.
> 
> Do you have a 68 Chevy pickup?


Yes, I do, but it isn't a MIB kit now, as I used it as mastering for resin casting.

Art


----------



## timc

So what does that mean?
Can you make models from it?


----------



## Gray-headed Art

timc said:


> So what does that mean?
> Can you make models from it?


Meaning the chrome parts were stripped and polished, so I could get good clean castings for a resin kit I produced of this one about 1990-93, also some parts were modified for easier assembly of the resin kit.

At this time, I have no plans to sell it right now.

Art


----------



## timc

Any other ideas on where I can find one?
I would take a diecast model if I can't find a kit.
Only one I've found is Johnny Lightning but it is modified.


----------



## timc

Still looking for the '68 Chevy pickup.
Anybody got any ideas?
I'd take diecast if I have too.


----------

